# EI tomato plants anyone got a mix?



## paul.stopher (3 Jun 2011)

Slightly off topic I know but is anyone out there using powders for mixing tomato feed? If so any help with dosing would be great
Cheers
Paul.


----------



## Johno2090 (3 Jun 2011)

Ive just been using mine to feed my Pumpkins, doing well so far just dump it in the water about 10ml or macro and trace and then water with the can through the week.


----------



## paul.stopher (3 Jun 2011)

Ok. Thanks Johno will give it a go. Hope the fish enjoy Halloween!!


----------



## dw1305 (6 Jun 2011)

Hi all,
Are you growing them hydroponically? if you are you need to aim for N ~ 150ppm, P ~ 40ppm, K ~ 200ppm, Ca ~100ppm, Mg ~ 50ppm + traces in the solution and no more than 3 milli S conductivity. If they are potted the cheapest option is probably to buy "Chempak Tomato Feed", "Tomorite" or whatever the cheapest specialist Tomato fertiliser Wilkinson's etc. sell. If they are in "growbags" or big pots you can foliar feed from about 4 - 6 weeks. The most likely deficiencies are N, K & Mg, so a foliar feed of KNO3 (potassium nitrate) and Mg.SO4.7H2O (Epsom salts) will usually do. 

You will probably find that all the grow-bags are now using a lot of "domestic green waste compost", this is very high in potassium and calcium, alkaline and pretty salty, so you need to make sure the plants don't run out of water (the osmotic potential of the compost is very high).  A foliar feed of Urea (safe as a foliar feed, NH3NO3 (ammonium nitrate) can cause leaf burn) and Epsom salts should then do and gets around problems of the high Ca:Mg ratio in the compost.

cheers Darrel


----------

